
Jump – Experiences like you're actually there - julianpye
http://www.google.com/get/cardboard/jump/
======
devindotcom
I love all the experimentation in this area but I'm afraid systems like this
are going to fall into a sort of uncanny valley of VR. Your brain is
incredibly good at picking out the discrepancies between the real world and a
high-resolution 120fps image with surround sound - just as it is incredibly
good at recognizing objects and motions masquerading as human.

It's like going from 2D/24FPS to 3D/48FPS. You'd think it would be a huge
increase in perceived realism but it's quite the opposite. What you want is
magic window, which is what you get when a film or even a game really pulls
you in and your perception sort of synchronizes with something completely out
of step with your physiology and totally unbelievable for many other reasons.
Instead, you get a feeling of unreality or surreality, and the final gap
between the media and your perception is unbridgeable.

I think that's part of why VR/3D/HFR stuff has always been so unconvincing,
and why it's no coincidence that it's finally only catching on when we pair it
with totally unrealistic games and demos. You need the fantasy. Because it's
so clearly not reality, and anything that attempts to replicate reality too
closely will be rejected.

Anyway, cool tech though, and I'm sure I'll enjoy using it some day. But for
now I think the foreseeable future of VR is in virtual environments, not in
the duplication or capture of real ones.

~~~
Nadya
Pay careful attention to her reaction:

[https://i.imgur.com/avVTybvh.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/avVTybvh.jpg)

The brain is actually fairly easily tricked.

[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/notrocketscience/2011/05/2...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/notrocketscience/2011/05/26/the-
alice-illusion-scientists-convince-people-that-theyre-dolls-or-giants/)

~~~
revelation
You can get the same reaction from playing any other game with an element of
surprise on just a normal display.

~~~
Nadya
I differentiate between jump scares/immersion and presence.

Imagine playing a hack and slash game. A user is not reacting every time their
character is hit. They may have an initial reaction to a surprise attack that
catches them off guard, but no more. There is some level of immersion but
there is no level of presence. They never feel like they might be in danger
and their body does not react as if it is in any danger.

Presence would be having a _feeling of discomfort_ anytime your avatar was
injured. The brain having tricked itself into thinking _it is the avatar_.
When the avatar gets hit by a weapon, the user's body sweats and tenses up,
believing it was just hit by an actual weapon.

Air-pressured tactile gloves can help develop a sense of presence. For
example, pressure when grabbing a rock may trick your brain into believing the
rock is real.

I wanted to focus more on the studies than the .gif. Having a mannequin
stabbed and the participant's body reacting is a sense of presence and not
simply a jump scare. The brain couldn't tell its own body from that of a
mannequin.

~~~
robflynn
How does something like this compare? I would like to try it:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cML814JD09g&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cML814JD09g&feature=youtu.be)

(The bit with the spider webs especially registered with me as something that
might be a trigger for making your brain go wonky.)

~~~
Nadya
If they have material so when you swing your sword - you actually hit
something. Or when you shoot your gun - it provides some kick and feedback as
if you were firing a real weapon then I can see this working really, really
well.

The audio cues are there - the visual cues are there. Add in some haptic
feedback and maybe even smell (ie. make a room full of dead bodies and blood
smell rancid) and you've hit every sense but taste. I can easily imagine it
would cause a state of presence if done right.

Obviously their graphics will have to be "good enough" (although sadly it
won't reach their CGI'd video editing level anytime soon :( )

------
bd
Something that's maybe not clear from that page, but was mentioned in the
Google IO keynote: this is not just stitching of multiple video streams.

Google does some heavy-duty machine learning / computer vision on their
servers to extract 3D information from these video streams (they mentioned
having depth data). Then they presumably re-generate seamless stereoscopic
360-degree video from this 3D model. That's how they can get stereo from mono
data.

It's something like those hyperlapse videos from Microsoft, they also first do
number crunching on lot of video data to generate 3D model and then use this
to fill in missing data.

~~~
waynecochran
Yes. I wrote the code for the [http://www.3d-4u.com](http://www.3d-4u.com) 3D
camera. You definitely can _not_ use simple still image stitching algorithms.
Per pixel depth estimation (via dense stereo matching) and subsequent blending
must be used. I would say more, but I had to sign a long NDA before I worked
on this.

~~~
joering2
This looks like 180, not 360.

~~~
waynecochran
Yep -- same seam issues though.

------
prbuckley
There are a couple of consumer ready 360 camera options available to purchase
today ($300-$400), albeit not 3d steroscopic. I have personally played with
the ricoh theta and the kodak pixpro and think they are good products. Here
are some links if you want to check them out, I don't work for any of these
companies but am a VR enthusiast...

Good for stills and video
[https://theta360.com/en/about/theta/](https://theta360.com/en/about/theta/)

Action camera similar to GoPro
[http://kodakpixpro.com/Americas/cameras/activeCam/sp360.php](http://kodakpixpro.com/Americas/cameras/activeCam/sp360.php)

[http://www.vsnmobil.com/products/v360](http://www.vsnmobil.com/products/v360)

~~~
joshu
I took an sp360 on track. Review: pass. I can dig out the video if you care.

~~~
untog
Agreed, the SP360 is just awful. Shame.

------
tw04
Looking at the top comments - I guess I'm completely crazy. I 100% thought
this was a late April's fools. They legitimately think people are going to buy
a 3D printed (~$12 hat), that holds about $5k worth of gopros? So... this is
like another Nexus Q/really smart guy's horrible idea that's just going to
disappear with no explanation?

~~~
Cthulhu_
And why not? It's not about the hardware - it's about the videos they can
create with a simple tool (and a few thousand to buy the cameras), which puts
this technology within reach of the semi-professionals and higher-end
hobbyists, instead of specialized equipment in Google Streetview cars. Like
how Cardboard gives simple VR to anyone with a smartphone. It's not about
whether it's a killer app, it's about planting the idea into people's minds -
and eventually, about creating content. Because that's Google's trade -
content. Cool 3D videos = more views than a regular gopro video = more
advertising income.

~~~
WorldWideWayne
If my assumption is correct that Google has a monopoly on search and user-
published video, then your argument seems illogical to me. They're already
getting almost 100% of the available pie, so where would the growth come from?

Even if there is room to grow - how much extra money do you think will
actually come from this venture and why?

No, this product seems like bullshit which is designed to keep nerds talking
about the Google brand. It's a flashy, go-nowhere project that nobody is going
to use. I'll bet you $100 that people generally do not remember it a year from
now.

------
untog
Looks great, though as other commenters have pointed out, 16 GoPros makes for
an expensive rig.

I've been watching this space for a while and pretty much all of the consumer
varieties (usually Kickstarter-backed) have pretty terrible video quality, so
it looks like I'll be sitting this one out for a while yet.

~~~
wanderingstan
They don't claim this to be a consumer product.

As others have said, the cost of this is peanuts compared to professional
cameras.

I'd bet one of the first killer-apps for VR will be sports: Imagine several of
these rigs set up around (and over) a football field, so that spectators can
choose to "be" at the right point on the field to observe the game, and have
complete freedom to look around the field.

~~~
aggie
I think you'd be surprised how nice it is to have a team of producers and
camera operators doing the work of finding the interesting views for you.
People attend live sports for the atmosphere and shared experience, not the
view.

~~~
bigiain
That's true - but for my preferred sport (motorcycle racing) sometimes it'd be
_really_ nice to not have to "settle" for the producers choices of what to see
(that last MotoGP race had, from memory, 3 critical overtaking manoeuvres
happen while the producer had decided to cut away to showing the
team/girlfriend in the pit garage). We don't have the bandwidth (yet), but I
dream of the day when there's a cluster of camera arrays (similar to that 16
GoPro rig) at every on track vantage point (the current camera locations would
be fine to start with), with a few hundred video streams coming out of the
race track and the option to use whatever smart software you can
buy/subscribe-to/write, or even maybe get a curated feed from someone other
than the on-track producer. The World Superbike Championship telecast is
already using some pretty good image processing software to paint real-time
telemtery overlays onto a bike in the video feed - it's still making mistakes,
but it's pretty impressively good considering it's happening honest-to-god-
live. (I can't find any public videos to link to there, sorry - Dorna are
obviously really good about sending takedown notices to Youtube, and all the
good video on their own site is behind their paywall...)

------
julianpye
The interesting aspect here is the iPhone availability for Cardboard and the
use of Youtube as the platform for 3D VR.

Youtube already had stereoscopic support, but there were not many clients
available, content was limited and difficult to create with 3rd party
solutions that all cost money. It never took off and couldn't ride the wave of
the studio and CE company driven 3D momentum, which quieted down after a while
anyway.

This time Google ticks all the right boxes. Client devices on iOs and Android.
The videoplayer everyone uses. A $5 cardboard enabler. A capture platform with
GoPro and free assembly software.

~~~
pimlottc
I'm looking forward to trying out Cardboard on iOS. Anyone have a
recommendation for a good viewer manufacturer? (I'm a bit surprised at how
much some of the kits are, given they're made of, er, cardboard).

~~~
prbuckley
I am a bit partial as I am one of the founders of this company but here is a
shameless plug for our vr viewers...
[http://www.dodocase.com/collections/virtual-
reality](http://www.dodocase.com/collections/virtual-reality)

~~~
rgoodwintx
Thanks for the shameless plug :) I like that you called out the material
quality/selection in your viewer. I'm actually kind of fascinated at the level
of guidance Google gives to help partners make these. Anyway, pre-ordered and
look forward to it! (iPhone 6)

------
adityasankar
16 GoPros? Sounds expensive. Certainly not something I would buy, since it
would gather dust on the shelves along with my other gadgets after a few
initial uses.

That being said, this may be the right time to reinvest in 360 degree
stereoscopic video since the viewing technology is finally catching up. Point
Grey has been making similar spherical cameras since the 90's [1]

Pretty cool idea overall. Other questions I had: Does it have a single data
interface? How do you charge this behemoth.

[1] [http://www.ptgrey.com/360-degree-spherical-camera-
systems](http://www.ptgrey.com/360-degree-spherical-camera-systems)

~~~
qq66
The 16-GoPro rig isn't for a home user, it's for YouTube channel owners and
other video publishers who are making money from their videos and want some
more immersive content.

~~~
adityasankar
Well, I guess my point is that this is a bit overkill. A professional content
producer may want higher quality than consumer gopro cameras.

Whereas a home user (who may also want to create such immersive content) is
left out in the lurch.

~~~
jonknee
Well I'm sure you'll be able to one day have a rig of 16 RED Epic cameras and
crunch through all the 6K videos, but plenty of neat scenes can be recorded
with the current version. 16 GoPros aren't cheap (though this could be quite a
nice package for a rental shop), but all-in will still be quite a bit cheaper
than just one RED Epic body (without lens!).

------
proee
Has anyone see the opposite of this done - where you have a 360 degree array
of cameras pointed at a target? This would allow the viewer to pan around the
point of interest during an action sequence.

I'd like to see an array of cameras using quadcopters flying around a target -
say a whale jumping out of the water or a football player. This would allow
the viewer to see all side of the action. Great for sports playbacks.

~~~
usaphp
I don't think a quadcopter can hold cameras with enought distance apart from
each other in order for a shot to be any useful, I mean think about it, whale
jumping or a football players bodies are much bigger then a quadcopter radius,
so the 360 views will most probably be useless

~~~
relate
Well, if you have 16 quadcopters - each with one camera... :-)

~~~
zan2434
or just one quadcopter, with one camera, that moves around the object

~~~
relate
The comment I replied to mentioned a jumping whale, not exactly a still
scene...

------
seanherron
Wasn't this invented by Disney in the 50s?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circle-
Vision_360%C2%B0](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circle-Vision_360%C2%B0)

~~~
TheGRS
I was just thinking about how the idea has been around a long time. Even back
in the early 2000s I was working on a project that used a camera on a special
tripod that would let you take pictures in 360 degrees and stitch them
together with some software in post (quicktime I think?).

But I think the neat thing is using readily-available GoPro cameras and
stitching the video together quickly. That takes a lot of processing power to
do on the fly.

~~~
steveax
QuickTimeVR Toolkit. It was painfully slow on my Quadra and the stitching
usually had to manually corrected by nudging the images around (didn't help
that this was pre-digital cameras and errors in slide registration and
scanning compounded) but I thought it was close to magic - even if it was
running in MPW ;-)

------
etcet
I'm curious how they are planning to record audio. Binaural sound can give a
sense of presence even without video. The common approach to recording it is
by placing microphones in your own or a fake heads ears and that won't work in
VR. It'd be interesting to see an array of microphone elements perhaps in a
cleverly shaped mold to go along with this.

~~~
aaroninsf
The best idea-0 approach would be to record Ambisonics with a tetrahedral
array, and ship B format or a derivative to the client.

In theory that could be processed just-in-time to produce an appropriate
stereo image based on head tracking.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambisonics](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambisonics)

In practice the computational overhead would likely be on par with graphics
processing and you might want an APU :)

------
gdilla
I wonder how the vertical FOV is - will you be able to look up and look
straight down? Seems like this is optimized for horizontal 360.

------
Yhippa
I wonder if this is what gets VR to take off. Seems like Oculus will be way
too expensive for practical use. Once people start getting content out there
all you'll need is a $20 cardboard kit to take advantage of that.

You could have several of these say at a music festival hanging around and
watch them from your house at your leisure without having to deal with heat
and crowds. And worse you go see an artist on one stage and realize they're a
dud and you have to now travel to another stage. With this, boom, you can
switch in an instant.

~~~
peter303
VR has been "around the corner" for 30 years. At some point Moore's law will
give enough resolution and speed that images will seem real. I thought Oculus
had reached that point, but I havent seen a demo yet.

Wait a little longer and off the shelf solutions approach that point too.

~~~
fixermark
The big risk to the 3D / VR market is generally the possibility that there is
a percentage of the population that just isn't "wired" for it, i.e. they can't
actually experience immersive 3D without physical revulsion from their sensory
experiences not lining up.

When you start designing a product for only N% of possible consumers, you're
in trouble if N isn't large enough.

~~~
jannes
I get eyestrain/headache everytime I see a 3D movie in the cinema, and I
believe that I'm not the only one experiencing this.

But this issue affecting N% of possible costumers certainly hasn't stopped 3D
movies from succeeding at the box office. (I guess N would be similar for VR.)

------
prbuckley
I think LightField camera technology is ultimatly going to win the VR camera
wars, it provides much better depth information. If you havn't seen the otoy
tech yet it is worth checking out...

[http://home.otoy.com/otoy-demonstrates-first-ever-light-
fiel...](http://home.otoy.com/otoy-demonstrates-first-ever-light-field-
capture-for-vr/)

~~~
greendestiny
Lightfields don't lose because of how they look, it's the lack of compression
and difficulty in capturing them for real scenes that have held them back.

~~~
badsock
The apartment scene on the linked page was about 40MB compressed, IIRC. True
that was a static scene, and admittedly once you start doing 30 FPS (perhaps
no need for 90+ FPS that the HMD's require, because head movement can be
rendered independantly of animation), you're up to 70GB/minute. Lots, for
sure, but not out of the question.

~~~
greendestiny
It's not out of the question, but it's back to distribution by physical media
and the only unequivocal technical advantage is in the rendering of
reflections and refractions.

------
nathan_f77
This is really exciting. I came up with the same design last year and have
been really wanting to make a rig like this. My gym had treadmills with
screens, and you could select a virtual hike through places like Oregon and
New Zealand. So I really want to capture some of these hikes with this rig,
and replay them while walking or running on an Omni [1]. I'm really excited
about the potential for VR to turn exercise into an enjoyable experience,
instead of a chore.

And one day I would love to travel around the world with a team and film a
documentary like Samsara. [2]

[1] [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1944625487/omni-move-
na...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1944625487/omni-move-naturally-in-
your-favorite-game) [2]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0770802/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0770802/)

------
polymathist
The most realistic virtual reality I have ever participated in was the Duke
immersive Virtual Environment (DiVE). There is a program that simulates a
kitchen. There are cereal boxes, silverware, etc that you can pick up and even
throw across the room. When I opened the refrigerator door, I instinctively
moved my body out of the way. The crazy thing is that it's not even the best
tech out there. The resolution was crappy and the physics were a little bit
off. But if you stopped actively paying attention to the details, even for
just a moment, it was enough to make some part of your brain think it's real.
VR doesn't have to much better (if at all) in order to be really immersive.

If you're at Duke or somewhere nearby I highly recommend checking it out. They
have visiting hours fairly frequently.
[http://virtualreality.duke.edu/](http://virtualreality.duke.edu/)

~~~
jonahx
How did it compare to Oculus Rift? I've never experienced either but I'm
curious....

~~~
polymathist
I've tried the Oculus DK1 but not the DK2. They are similar in terms of
resolution and tracking accuracy. There are two main differences. The DiVE is
a cube-shaped room with six projected walls. So you can fit multiple people
into the simulation at once (only one person gets head tracking and the proper
perspective). The DiVE also had a "wand" which you could use to interact with
your environment. I would bet there are similar peripherals for use with an
Oculus Rift, but I haven't tried them.

------
relet
Next up: Street View 3D?

~~~
xrjn
It appears that someone has already done something like this [0]. In 2013
during 30C3 in Hamburg, someone bought in a bicycle which you used to bike
through cities virtually using an Oculus rift [1]. Unfortunately I couldn't
find any extra information about that project, but I do seem to remember that
they had to cache everything locally because Google blocked them after 10000
API calls a day.

[0]
[https://github.com/troffmo5/OculusStreetView](https://github.com/troffmo5/OculusStreetView)
[1] [https://instagram.com/p/ibU1IXFhCz/](https://instagram.com/p/ibU1IXFhCz/)

------
barbs
Did anyone else immediately think of this?

[http://digital--underground.tripod.com/id9.htm](http://digital--
underground.tripod.com/id9.htm)

------
a-dub
This is a really fun hack that really did make me smile and laugh... but I do
wonder what the sensor/processing/display latency is like on hardware/software
that wasn't originally designed to do this.

I once played with an early Oculus, it basically amounted to something that
wasn't really succeeding at tricking my senses other than giving me a headache
and making me want to vomit at the same time.

I'm sure similar things were said about early cinema though.

------
jdeisenberg
Then there's this:
[https://www.panono.com/#/en/home](https://www.panono.com/#/en/home)

~~~
bigtones
This rig does stereoscopic shots from two different perspectives at once,
which the Panono does not. That's just a flat still shot camera(s).

------
ipsin
Looking at the picture immediately makes me think of it as an oversized crown
or tiara you're supposed to wear on your head. Sort of a "Glass 3.0".

The "Camera Crown" is an entirely impractical idea of course (that is, not the
actual idea), but that does lead me to wonder how it's meant to be moved
through spaces, if at all.

~~~
froo
I expect these will be probably hard mounted to moving surfaces during
sporting events.

The event that comes to mind is obviously motor racing, specifically Nascar. I
think being able to experience crashes in 3D stereoscopic would be a big
selling point for people.

------
w__m
wooow, multi-billion-dollar-megacorporation striped together 16 expensive
cameras with a piece of plastic :OO

so what, actually. They find ways to continue maximizing profit from their
commercial platform. Which was at its most-cool when it was community-mostly.

------
soggypretzels
I had a book of chindogu from at least 10 years ago. They had an invention
that looked shockingly like the jump camera. Here is an image which shows a
scan of a few of the images including the relivent one:
[http://www.tofugu.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/chindogu-
un...](http://www.tofugu.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/chindogu-
unuseless.jpg)

I find it kind of funny that Google is now using a system that was invented so
long ago as a joke. Why not use any of the other system to capture 360 3d
images? Why did Google decide 16 cameras was the right way to go?

The only reason I can think is you might get higher res images out of 16
cameras than with only a few and a hemispherical reflector or a motor, but is
it really worth the extra cost and points of failure?

~~~
fixermark
It's not for capturing 3D images.

It's for capturing 3D movies, which can then be stitched together and viewed
immersively. There's similar technology used in "Circle 360" theaters in
Disneyworld (EPCOT) and other places, but the cost has generally been in the
content-production side of things.

Cost is still in the content-production side, but by basing it on commercial
off-the-shelf components, they're bringing it closer to the masses.

------
outericky
360Fly has a single 360 camera (shipping this year). Much more consumer
friendly but similar concept. [https://360fly.com/](https://360fly.com/)

------
elevensies
Has anyone though through doing this with binocular vision in all directions?
just thinking about the geometry, I can't thing of a way to do it without a
truly egregious amount of sensors.

~~~
evan_
I wonder if you couldn't just display the same video to each eye, offset by 10
degrees or so.

------
swalsh
So, if you're at an event or something (like sxsw) do you wear this as a hat?
or have a large pole... or how does filming with this actually work?

~~~
jonknee
Mounted on a tripod like any other camera system. Most people will view the
content, few will record (16 cameras is a lot of money/hassle/data).

~~~
drcross
I guess you havnt used a GearVR yet then.

~~~
jonknee
GearVR is a VR viewer and this is a VR capture system, two different things.
Hardware wise it competes with some indie brackets that similarly fit an array
of GoPro cameras:

[http://www.video-stitch.com/camera-360/](http://www.video-
stitch.com/camera-360/)

All mount to a tripod. GoPro is even coming out with their own:

[http://gopro.com/news/nick-woodman-talks-virtual-reality-
and...](http://gopro.com/news/nick-woodman-talks-virtual-reality-and-drones)

The clever part here is the software.

------
tempodox
Far out, this is a nice experiment. I wonder, though, how viewers will be able
to focus on something that close without additional lenses.

------
harigov
If they can do it in real-time, this can replace the LIDAR used in self-
driving cars, which can reduce the cost and make them affordable.

~~~
hyperion2010
LIDAR will almost always be a better option when you don't have particulate
matter that obstructs the beam because you can measure the distances directly
which vastly reduces latency. Round trip time to a remote server means you
have already lost and also introduced some very nasty failure modes. This is
the reason why valve uses a LIDAR like system for Lighthouse rather than try
to do image processing like on the kinect.

~~~
drcross
Imagine with high enough bandwidth where you could outsource the cost of a
taxi to remote operators like drone pilots.

------
javert
Almost impossible to read that font on my machine.

edit: I'm on Linux/Firefox. I assume it has to do with what font sets I have
installed.

~~~
wtallis
If you're going to make that kind of complaint, you really should at least
mention what you're using to view the page.

~~~
javert
I agree. Edited my comment.

------
SunShiranui
How does it do stereoscopy?

~~~
georgemcbay
There is definitely overlap in the FOV of the cameras that are adjacent to
each other (GoPros in 16:9 generally have about a 120 degree field of view,
though specifics depend upon which GoPro models is being used), so I assume
they timesync the individual videos and use that overlap information to
determine relative depths of things.

~~~
DINKDINK
In order to do Stereoscopy properly, you need the axes of the camera barrel to
intersect having a set of cameras all radially pointed outward doesn't achieve
this.

~~~
GrantS
The end user never sees the raw video in this case so that's not a requirement
-- they're generating lots of synthetic stereoscopic views for the user by
post-processing the video and accounting for depth.

I'll be interested to see what data they're sending to the video player to
provide both stereoscopy and 360-panoramic video at the same time. The methods
I can think of offhand require real-time pixel-shuffling to assemble the
proper view during playback but maybe they figured out something else.

~~~
saluk
I'm guessing it's planes all the way down.

------
schooldistrict
so, based on the first image, I need to press 16 buttons to start capturing,
and take 16 sd cards out before I can view them?

~~~
uptown
GoPro cameras can communicate over wifi, so probably not.

~~~
schooldistrict
my hero 3 drains its battery super fast when on wifi

------
ZainRiz
Is it April 1st already?

------
Istof
Maybe they could write white on white and then it would finally be completely
unreadable, nice design as usual Google

------
timeu
this might just "jump start" VR (pornos)

Ok sorry couldn't let this word pun slip :-p

------
diminish
Did anyone see this coming? Quite a successful secret by Google.

~~~
krick
I don't understand why this comment is so heavily downvoted. I also was
surprised how any information about google working on something like this has
never appeared in my view.

~~~
diminish
This was the 2nd comment here at the beginning. Maybe there's tendency to
downvote sibling comments? Also in the first version I had a grammar mistake.
I wrote "Did anyone saw this coming?"

------
tobr
> Our 3D alignment approach creates a beautiful, seamless panorama, so you you
> won't see borders where cameras are spliced together.

Ironic how there's a seam in this sentence.

